# I Smell Harvest



## E-Athlete (Jul 30, 2005)

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]i have 1, two week old 12" plant in a 2.5 gallon pot and 3 two week old 8" plants in 1 gallon pots getting 8 direct hours of sunlight and 14 hours total as well as 20/20/20 nutes with watering. Did i plant too late in the season or do i still have hope for a decent harvest?. I figure i have a few weeks before 12/12 and flowering. will it veg long enought to yeild some bud or am i looking at a cropless season? What kind of harvest can i expect?[/font]


----------



## Hick (Jul 31, 2005)

If it were me, I'd get them into 5 gal. buckets ASAP. The flowering and stretch ranger spoke of, is currently underway in most parts of N. america. You still have time, but little time for fussin' around.


----------

